# buscopan - experiences please



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

positive experiences with this ? anyone?dr suggested it might help with the bloating/fullness/heartburn/ gasbut leaflet just says for crampsand these are - generally - very mild, except odd occasions when really gripingso had not really thought of it as cramping, more aching/weakness


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I use Buscopan as a rescue remedy when the pain just gets too much at times. I had used it everyday three times a day at one point and didn't find it that useful, plus it used to really dull my appetite. But now that I use it maybe only once a month it actually works a lot better. I have severe pain everyday but prefer to ride it out rather than take painkillers. I also have a feeling that if I use painkillers everyday they will be less effective so I save them for when I'm in agony. I've also had Buscopan intravenously in hospital once and combined with ibuprofen was a great combination for me. With the buscopan you could maybe try taking it once a day if you know there's a time of day when your symptoms are worst. Then if you see an improvement maybe try up to three times a day as directed. If not there's plenty of other antispasmodics to try - mebeverine, alverine citrate and peppermint oil capsules. In my experience Mebeverine and Buscopan only helped with the cramps, whereas peppermint oil was really good for bloating and gas, but not so much pain. Hope you have a bit of a break so you can enjoy the weekend!Em


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks emhave just swapped from mebeverine and started buscopan todayassume others here take itbut whatever


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

well so farbloating receededthings 'more settled'but ofcourse all that could change maybe the bar of dark chocolate helpedmore than the buscopan??


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

what a bizarre worldhave lost 2 - 3 inches and 8 pounds - SINCE FRIDAY this is fluid ofcoursebut whycould the buscopan have worked straight awaycould the nettle tea be workingor could it be hormones if its hormones which i tend to think it might be - then the whole lot will soon come flooding backohand ofcourse dumb stupid head thinks ah! feel better = need cake - drinktold you - cant stick to anything


----------

